# Need help to identify which city!



## McBrull (Apr 5, 2021)

I bought a painting at a flea market and was wondering which city this is?


----------



## serene (Nov 20, 2020)

Hi,

Most probably St. Peters Square, Vatican City Italy


----------



## 3Eggs (Aug 15, 2021)

McBrull said:


> I bought a painting at a flea market and was wondering which city this is?
> View attachment 66868


It's Venice!


----------

